

Show HN: The AirBnB of Advertising: YouMarket.Me - fsethi
http://youmarket.me/
Looking for beta testers; if interested sign up and please share with your cronies. It's free. Thanks!
======
grabble
I think you may have something here. I can see it being a place to swap
display ad space in local areas.

